
The Lowdown On Object Oriented CSS (OOCSS) - emson
http://www.typesett.com/2010/01/object-oriented-css-oocss-the-lowdown/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+typesett/ckeP+(typesett)
======
rwolf
Without evaluating the value of the code itself, the associated copy is
nonsensical:

"I’m going to spare you the geek-speak and tell you straight up — it’s
basically programming blocks of code that you can use over again."

The smallest programming blocks we reuse are called functions, not objects.
DRY is a necessary but not sufficient aspect of OO.

"So for our purposes, OOCSS is basically a flexible HTML structure..."

Why would you give anything composed of HTML a name ending in CSS?

